# What's your most embarrassing or funny dog-related story??



## Jamie Bodeutsch (Apr 23, 2006)

I thought this might be a fun topic......  :lol: 

~Jamie


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Probably the first time I took one of my dogs, Toby, camping.

At 3am the urge to pee hits and I go outside the tent and he follows me.

Midstream I feel this cold thing up between my legs - yep - put his cold nose on my girly parts and I stood up in a flash. It was NOT a pretty sight nor was I a "happy camper" -


----------



## Jamie Bodeutsch (Apr 23, 2006)

I have lots...but here is one.

I was doing a private lesson at the training facility I used to work at. I took a dog out ot use as a distraction for this client. While we were talking the distraction dog hiked his leg on the womans nice dress pants. She was not happy and the lesson went down hill from there. 8)  

I went back to tell the other trainers what had happened and they told me the dog was just expressing how they all felt about working with that client. :lol: :lol: 

~Jamie


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

my dogs have pooped in many houses, buildings, businesses. the adrenaline gets pumping for the search and it just happens. nothing worse than telling somebody their house just got burglarized and a dog pooped in it to boot....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Probably the first time I took one of my dogs, Toby, camping.
> 
> At 3am the urge to pee hits and I go outside the tent and he follows me.
> 
> Midstream I feel this cold thing up between my legs - yep - put his cold nose on my girly parts and I stood up in a flash. It was NOT a pretty sight nor was I a "happy camper" -


The term "girly parts" is even better than the story! I gotta remember that. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, dog related in the sense that it involved a bark collar. I got my first one back in the late 60s, pretty much when they first came out. At that time they weren't much more then bark and burn, No control settings, just ZAAAAP!
Anyhow, my wife was standing across the kitchen table from me, looking at the collar. She asked me how it worked. I told her.  Who woulda thunk she would put her thumbs on the contacts and go WOOF! 
I guess she got locked on that thing cause she didn't let go and kept howling and jumping around the kitchen like a barefoot kid on a hot blacktop road. 
By this time I was laughing so hard I was crying, but my normally, sweet, loving wife didn't quite see the humor in the same light I did. 
That bark collar came buzzing at my head at warp speed. Being in my early 20s at the time, I still had pretty quick reflexes, and ducked just in time to watch it sail through a closed window behind me.  
Needless to say, my recient purchase of a nice Dogtra e-collar needed LOTS of explinations and honey-do promises.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Well, dog related in the sense that it involved a bark collar. I got my first one back in the late 60s, pretty much when they first came out. At that time they weren't much more then bark and burn, No control settings, just ZAAAAP!
> Anyhow, my wife was standing across the kitchen table from me, looking at the collar. She asked me how it worked. I told her.  Who woulda thunk she would put her thumbs on the contacts and go WOOF!
> I guess she got locked on that thing cause she didn't let go and kept howling and jumping around the kitchen like a barefoot kid on a hot blacktop road.
> By this time I was laughing so hard I was crying, but my normally, sweet, loving wife didn't quite see the humor in the same light I did.
> ...


So you're saying it took 35+ years............. LOL!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie wrote:

So you're saying it took 35+ years............. LOL![/quote]

I guess people are like dogs that way. One bad expierience at the wrong time in their life can be carried over for a looooooog time. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Well, I guess I might as well tell my embarassing story:
At a schutzhund trial a few years back, I was having a pretty good day. Dog was performing near perfect, and I wasn't doing too many handler screw-ups. When I trained the dog, I trained him to do the military finish for Fuss from a front position. Well, when the dog jumped up to do the military finish, his front paw got stuck on my pants pocket and ripped my pants halfway down in front of EVERYONE!   

Needless to say, everyone chuckled when I told them the dog's name, "Bandit" :roll:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Oh wow, Sarah. That's bad.  :lol: 

I don't have anything like *that*, but when I was in high school, my dog would leave the room, go upstairs, and come back into the family room with some article of underwear, bras, etc. She only did this if there was a guy over that I was seeing. Never anyone else, never when no one was over. Why, I'll never know. Maybe she thought she was helping... advertising...? :lol: Luckily, I don't embarrass easily.

Wait! Thought of something else embarrassing: Remember this was college, everyone. Keep in mind the level of mental maturity possessed by male humans at this age. Widget is a chihuahua-not a very big dog. Well, I had a party one time with almost all guys over, about 15 of them (no, not THAT kind of party :roll: ). I guess Widge got a little nervous, and jumped up on my lap and kept climbing up until he found a comfy...er..shelf...to sit on. Everyone burst out laughing and I quickily put him down and stood up. He got a running start and ran up my body and did it again...well, by then it was either be lauged at or with, so I sucked it up and walked around with him like that. He thought it was just the best place-so much more comfy and secure than a shoulder, and he didn't have to move if I stood up  :roll: . I never lived it down, and to this day, certain guys will show up and ask if he'll do it. Of course, he's happy to oblige. :x I'm not quite sure why I told that story.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Haha, my cat Max will do that. He'll only do it if a guy is over at my place (not my fiance). Worse, if anyone gets near me he'll hiss, puff up, and DIG HIS CLAWS INTO ME.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Ouch. My cats are all too heavy. I'd never let them do that. Gravity is enough of a longterm concern.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Max is about 5 months old, so he's pretty light still. He's learning not to do that for the sake of my comfort.
Cats :roll: :lol:


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Jenni Williams said:


> Remember this was college, everyone. Keep in mind the level of mental maturity possessed by male humans at this age. I guess Widge got a little nervous, and jumped up on my lap and kept climbing up until he found a comfy...er..shelf...to sit on.


Wow!  Got any pics of this Jenni?  

Just kidding. :wink: (not really :twisted: )


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

Sorry, Patrick. No pics. Although I'm sure he'd do it again...if the price was right. :twisted: Knowing Widge, he may have them online somewhere I'm not aware of...


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL, yes, I would believe a cat would do such a thing. They're too sneaky. Every seen Cats & Dogs!? :lol:
I think my cat Max would've been one of those Ninja cats if he could!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

Sarah, are you calling Widget a cat? He will NOT be happy :x .


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

NO  I certainly wouldn't call a chihuahua a cat :twisted: 
I'm just saying they remind me more of a cat than a dog. From the ones I've met, they're a cat in a dog suit. :roll: 
Tell Widget I said sorry. Got my cat discussion and dog discussion confused. I hadn't had my coffee by the time I wrote that post. :|


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

One of my daughters has a Chi dog. NOPE! Not a cat. More like a bass plug with feet. 
  Did I say that with my outloud voice?!   JKN Jenni!........honest *****!   :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

Laugh all you want, meanies. :x At least MY dog has fight drive! :twisted:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Course, my daughters Chi dog can run my other daughter's Pit. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Scott Zettelmeyer (Apr 10, 2006)

Fight drive for what? Taco's or Chalupa's? :mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Silk pillow drive. :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

Widge grew up wrestling pits; I used to foster them. They all learned pretty fast who was boss :wink: . I had one for a long time that would sit and wait patiently for Widge to finish eating (one piece at a time) before he'd eat. One day Widge wasn't home and I had to do some serious encouraging to get that dog to eat...and when he finally ate, he left a tiny circle of food, just big enough for Widge! :lol: 

Scott; Bob's answer is much closer. Widge doesn't eat cheap food.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

How expensive can it be? He only eats a couple of spoonfuls a day.  :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

Just Bob- I meant he doesn't eat Taco Bell :x -BLECHHH!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Ha Ha these are all really funny stories! Oh Sarah, did you get extra points or did the judge mention anything about your "special finish" during his critique? :lol:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Mod note:

guys you´re getting off-topic! 
I realise that funny stories likes this are great to tease eachother, but long enough now, oke?


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Ha Ha these are all really funny stories! Oh Sarah, did you get extra points or did the judge mention anything about your "special finish" during his critique? :lol:


Nope :roll: 
You know, after thinking about it, the dog used to carry around my "personal items" when he stayed at my place. He used to set them on my front lawn (yard was fenced in all the way around my old house) and wait for me to come home. I could have a whole drawer of things scattered around my front lawn, much to my horror and his pleasure. The looks of disgust from my neighbors continued until I moved. They probably still talk about it to this day.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Pug*

I live a couple of blocks from the high school, so my dogs see lots of teenagers.

One time Leo (the Pug) was out front, and a couple of teenage boys went by. One of them said "What IS that?" and I listened to hear what breed the other kid would guess.

He said, "I don't know.......... I guess it's probably some kind of dog or cat."



Another time one of a group of teenagers said "Look at that! Where's its nose?"


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

That's really sad. Just shows where today's youth is going :|


----------

